# Smoked Pumpkin Seeds



## nate4g63 (Oct 20, 2016)

Carved a few pumpkins with the kids and decided to take a stab at throwing the leftover seeds in the smoker. I have to admit they turned out pretty good. After cleaning I boiled them for 10 minutes in salt water.  Dried lightly and added some salt, pepper, cayenne, and a little garlic powder. Smoked for 2 hrs at 250 over apple wood. Very nice crunch and the smoke isn't over powering. Just wanted to share!!! 













IMG_0929.JPG



__ nate4g63
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 20, 2016)

Those look great!  I haven't pre-boiled them before, I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2016)

I've tried smoking pumpkin seeds--wasn't real happy with the results.  Never thought about boiling them first.  Thinkin I'll give that a try.  Thanks for the idea.

Gary


----------



## merkin (Oct 20, 2016)

This is almost exactly my plan for when the kids carve their pumpkins this weekend!  I can taste them now.


----------



## nate4g63 (Oct 21, 2016)

From most of the research I did, sitting overnight in brine was also an option but most folks did the boil thing and had great results. Everyone will be a fan!!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 21, 2016)

N63, sounds like a tasty idea !


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 21, 2016)

I had some friends give me some pumpkin seeds a couple years ago.  I brined them then tossed with some basic bbq rub and smoked with hickory.  They came out really good.  Have to see if I can get some more this year.


----------



## scottma (Oct 21, 2016)

Great idea...Will have to try this weekend after we carve the pumpkins.  Thanks!


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 1, 2016)

I made some more this weekend.  Used some applewood rub and smoked with a combo of apple and orange wood.  Came out pretty good.












image.jpg



__ bbqbrett
__ Nov 1, 2016


----------



## disco (Nov 5, 2016)

What a great idea. Points.

Disco


----------



## texassmokes (Oct 28, 2017)

Bringing  back the dead. Lol.   Just had a crazy thought to smoke my pumpkin seeds this year and thought I'd search here.  Anyone have any other ideas/ seasoning?


----------



## pumpkinseed (Oct 28, 2017)

Ancho powder, some partially smashed garlic cloves (which are also tasty to eat), onion slice or two, salt. Might need a small amount of veg oil to get the seasonings to stick to the seeds.  Perhaps some jalapeno or other pepper slices.  Bell peppers might work as a go with, don't know if they would give the seeds enough flavor as such. 
Also good pan roasted in a cast iron pan when you want some faster. Smoked paprika and/or chipotle powder help with a smoky hint.


----------

